# Beerfest (the movie)



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone see this movie?

I just watched. Its funny, hilarious at times!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

i _really_ wanna see that film!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

Ive seen it 3 times so far, and it only keeps getting better... Funny ass sh!t...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

I have not watched it yet. Might have to go and get it today.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

U need to, the German side is represented by none other than Jurgen Procnow, and he even pulls off alittle Das Boot during the flick....

And dont forget the frog masturbating...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

I will buy it today and watch it with the guys before the Super Bowl pregame stuff. Time difference....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, it is really funny and well worth watching.


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 4, 2007)

_god yes, this movie is SOOO funny, i nearly got a hernia laughing..._


----------



## timshatz (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw "Flyboys" on Friday night. It's out on rental in the states. Save your money, it really sucks. It movie is predictable all the way through, and where it isn't predictable, it is unbelieveable. 

Should've rented "Beerfest".


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2007)

Das Boot!!!!

I couldn't stop laughing when "landfill" and that fat black woman was fighting in the brewery!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, I've gotta rent that one myself. I've only seen the bits and pieces from the ads, including the Das Boot bits. It looks freakin' hilarious!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn right sys, funnay ass sh!t...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would never have guessed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone know if it's out over here yet, i'm far too lazy to look at the moment............


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

Spammer!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

i was asking a question! to which you have been less than useful in your reply!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry. Just jealous.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Bought the movie yesterday and watched it. Fricken hilarious! I could not stop laughing.

One of my favorite lines from the American team:

"Looks like we are up against the English Team in Round One!"

"Ah we beat them in the old W-W-Two, we can do it again now!"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

It is out here (my brother watched it in the cinema last year - in the summer I think). Doubt it is still in the cinema's but it should be out on DVD by now...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Bought the movie yesterday and watched it. Fricken hilarious! I could not stop laughing.
> 
> One of my favorite lines from the American team:
> 
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2007)

LMAO...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

some stills from the movie.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya know I'm going to have to differ on the comments for this movie..I thought some parts were funny but the entire movie not...or maybe I need to see it again without the wife of German descent and an SS grandfather...She didn't take too kindly to the stereo typing and kinda dragged me down thru it... Geuss this means I'll have to watch it while she is out of town..


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a given Torch... Some of it was freakin hilarious....

Frog Semen???

Come on, how much worse could it get...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Drinking Ram Pee?

"if you can drink that, then you can drink anything!"


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok oK, it was rumoured her grandfather had no sense of humour either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

I mother is German, my father was a Major in the Wehrmacht and my wife is German and her family served in the German armed forces in WW2. Hell we live in Germany now.

We both thought the movie was hillarious. The stereotypes are all wrong for all the countries represented but that is what makes it funny. The whole movie stereotypes Germans, American and British and several other countries as well. 

You have to take it with a grain of salt and just laugh. I am really glad I bought the movie.


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2007)

going to rent it today,I'm stuck home with strep throat and she's in Nebraska...A little off the subject but whats a good source for SS officers insignia/uniforms? . Her grandfather was really in the SS. I have one picture and I can clearly see the death heads insignia on his officers hat, would like to know rank etc. Supposedly he was up in Holland/Norway...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

PM me a pic and I can help you out. I am a 3rd Reich collector so I have many many books. I an SS Tunic as well as an SS Helmet.


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok will do, Probably wont happen till this weekend when I bring the wife back home from a medical emergency..Thanks....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay will check it out as soon as you send it to me.


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

Great movie no matter what the other people say. Now the only thing I want to do is to go to Germany and see if those nice folks can out drink us drunk @ss beer drinking son a b*tches here in South Africa. LOL

I wonder if the German beer taste the same as our beer, Adler how much Alchohol per 340ml does your beer have?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2007)

What was everyones favorite scene?

For me, it was when "Fink" got angry with the Germans and had a gleam in his eye that was the "Star of David".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah that was funny. I think for me it was the scenes in the U-Boot though because of Das Boot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Henk said:


> Great movie no matter what the other people say. Now the only thing I want to do is to go to Germany and see if those nice folks can out drink us drunk @ss beer drinking son a b*tches here in South Africa. LOL
> 
> I wonder if the German beer taste the same as our beer, Adler how much Alchohol per 340ml does your beer have?



German beer ranges from aprox 6% to 11% on average and some beers (including the worlds strongest beer since last year) are as high as 25% over here.

Oh and I know Germans can outdrink the average South African. As a matter of fact most Europeans as a whole can especially the Czech, Irish and Germans.

South Africa actually ranks really low on the Beer Drinkers Statistics. You guys reall dont drink that much!

Here ist he top 35 with number of liters of beer consumed by avg person per year.

*1 Czech Republic 156.9 
2 Ireland 131.1 
3 Germany 115.8 
4 Australia 109.9 
5 Austria 108.3 
6 United Kingdom 99.0 
7 Belgium 93.0 
8 Denmark 89.9 
9 Finland 85.0 
10 Luxembourg 84.4* 
11 Slovakia 84.1 
12 Spain 83.8 
*13 United States 81.6* 
14 Croatia 81.2 
15 Netherlands 79.0 
16 New Zealand 77.0 
17 Hungary 75.3 
18 Poland 69.1 
*19 Canada 68.3* 
20 Portugal 59.6 
21 Bulgaria 59.5 
*22 South Africa 59.2* 
23 Russia 58.9 
24 Venezuela 58.6 
25 Romania 58.2 
26 Cyprus 58.1 
27 Switzerland 57.3 
28 Gabon 55.8 
29 Norway 55.5 
30 Mexico 51.8 
31 Sweden 51.5 
32 Japan 51.3 
33 Brazil 47.6 
34 South Korea 38.5 
35 Colombia 36.8 

You see the South Africans are only on number 22 in the list.


----------



## Henk (Feb 8, 2007)

Do not worry I am on my way to the bar we can not settle fot 22.

LOL, yeah, wel that is avg person, we drink that in a month. Yes, beer consumption are not high here in SA, but oh my goodness all the other stuff they sure as hell drink. The Black people here drink a lot of beer, but they can not drink mutch at a time. 

The beer here is not that great except for Windhoek Lager. Our beer have 4% to 5.5% per 340ml.

Still love do go and have a few beers in Germany.

The scene where they tried to make the one brother drunk to remember where the secret place where and he did not get drunk when he drank the beer, but when they gave him the pure alchohol he got wasted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Drinking aint everything my friend.


----------



## Henk (Feb 8, 2007)

I know Adler I just made a joke. I am not one of those people you would find walking home swinging, oh now I would rather drink so much at home or leave the bar before it gets so bad.


----------

